# Do Plott Hounds tend to be barkers/howlers?



## mjunco (Apr 10, 2016)

I know that generally hounds do howl but I've heard mixed things about the Plott Hound. Some say they don't howl or bark more than other dogs. Some say they do. I'm okay with a dog that barks/howls to react to noises but don't want a dog that howls/barks all day or just when someone is walking by the house. 

The one we're looking at (a 12 week old rescue) is a mix. Mom is plott hound/lab mix and they don't know what dad is.

Welcome any thoughts from people that have owned Plott Hounds. 

Thank you


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

I have heard that they are very loud. RonE has one... His stories make me not want one and want one at the same time!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If the pup is just 1/4 plott, it might have plott traits or it might not. What's its mother like?


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I think for most dogs, especially mutts, they are either loud or not loud. Of course there are certain breeds known for being very quiet and others for being very loud. A lot of it can depend on how much exercise/mental stimulation the dog gets. Some dogs are just loud as a part of their personality and like to bark/howl/whine and 'talk' to you all the time. Some you will rarely hear anything from. I think hounds in general are pretty loud - they're supposed to be, so hunters can hear them. They bay, which I think is super cool lol. I have a dog with a little (what we think is based on looks, but definitely hound) Plott Hound in her, along with Lab and Akita, and she is super quiet. She does bay, but only when she gets left behind when the other dogs go out or she gets really excited. 

If this dog is a mutt I wouldn't narrow in on the percentage of Plott Hound she is - I agree better to find out about the mother. Most barking that is more than just a loud dog and becomes problematic barking is a training issue and can be solved one way or another. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

